# Rooting Moto Z2 Play



## newholland079 (Jul 29, 2017)

I rooted my really old Samsung galaxy tab 2 a long time ago so since then I have forgotten how to root. And I am also looking for a safe Rom that people know doesn't brick your phone. Motorola Z2 Play XT1710-02 albus_verizon


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

XDA Forums might give you some help https://forum.xda-developers.com/z2-play they are usually the place to look for rooting and roms.


----------

